# Backstop/Target



## Greenleafpro (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good will have to try that. The only thing is maybe the boards on the back some bows shoot really fast and might hit that board other than that great idea


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good.

Do you have any problems with the foam melting onto carbon arrows?

Mark


----------



## bn2hunt (Dec 31, 2007)

Instead of painting fiberboard you could try to use drop ceiling tiles


----------



## bbtownman (Oct 28, 2008)

> Looks good will have to try that. The only thing is maybe the boards on the back some bows shoot really fast and might hit that board other than that great idea


I was worried about that and glad to see my arrows stopped short. Those boards keep the blocks in place - Any ideas on what I could use instead?



> Do you have any problems with the foam melting onto carbon arrows?


It does not appear to be a problem.



> > Instead of painting fiberboard you could try to use drop ceiling tiles
> 
> 
> That's a good idea - the paint works good to seal the fiberboard, but does stick to the arrows a little. (seemed like a good idea at the time!)
> ...


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Idea*

Maybe bungee cords across back of target to keep blocks in place, or zig zag some parachute cord thru staples in frame. They look like they stop an arrow fine.


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

instead of fiberboard you could try carpet, i have some over bales and it slows very good, just tie/staple/attatch it to the blocks then you can spraypaint on it for dots, pretty long lasting and cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Glue blocks together with liquid nails & wont need back boards.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I would think that when you compress the blocks they would be fine without the boards across the back.


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

Put some 2x4 on the back of the frame, like the front and slide some more fibreboard down the back, could be reversible then too.


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Tsc foam blocks*

I went to my TSC store here in town today to see about getting some of the blocks they have. I had already went to see if they had any a few days ago and they had like 2 pallets of these things. So I ask the manager of this paticular store what he did with them and he told me he was suppose to send them back to the trailer company where the trailers they come in on came from. Which i think someone on here has said thats what they have been told. But what got me was he told me if he didnt send them back the trailer company was gonna charge him $25 buck per block for everyone he dont send back to them. So I told him he better get to sending them back. But he for got about the 4 or 5 that had blown across the lot into the creek beside the store so i guess he will be short about $100 buck or so. OH well thats seemed kinda odd to me. Also seemed kinda steep for the price on those things. So i will look else where at other TSC stores.


----------



## RSCJOADDAD (Mar 18, 2009)

You may want to try cutting strips of foam and compressing them together. 1/2 extruded foam works well compressed. That way when the center wears out you loosen the press and move the center strips to the top and bottom. then when those begin to wear you can flip them back to front. It gives you long life out of your target material.
Also for your facing material, if you make your target 4' x 4' you can use the high density exercise mats. These are the 2'x2' interlocking mats you get at big box stores. 4 of these will interlock on the face of the target. Then when the center begins to wear you can rotate them 90 degrees for a fresh center. You can do that four times getting extended life from the facing material.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I have always used long althread rods.Sure like your short rod idea better.


----------



## RTB2 (Feb 28, 2009)

THANK YOU! I can now visualize a very similar set up with a 48" tall stack of 16" x 48" carpeting.
---- I will be basing mine on wheels from an old rusty wagon for mobility - I might also try one with that pink 2" styrofoam insulation but that's a bit spendy at 28.00 a 4'x8'x2" sheet=12" in height x 4 each for a four foot wall and we hit the century mark. CARPET wins, Free wins this time.


----------



## harkybowhunter (Aug 13, 2007)

I picked up foam blocks at local tsc free of charge yesterday. I only took four. Shot an arrow into the end of one today, certainly not two finger removal. How long do these blocks hold up?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

What is a TSC??


----------



## Greenleafpro (Feb 18, 2009)

Tractor Supply Company. Just picked up 16 blocks for free will see how they work.


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a local supply company called "Orscheln's Farm and Home" that I was able to get them from. It seems any store that sells utility trailers gets them. I had to wait a couple of weeks but I could have got 16 blocks for free only took 8. I'm glad to see a concept design gives me a few ideas. 

Thanks.


----------



## Verrucktwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

My father and I made one of these about 3 years ago. We stacked the blocks 3X3 and had a difficult time keeping the center block tight, even with ratcheting straps all the way around the outside. Finally just made 2 seperate 2X2 targets and they work great. Can't remember where he got the blocks, but I do remember they told him he could take as many as he wanted.


----------



## Hawkdiesel (Oct 19, 2008)

*Tractor Supply*

Manager told me to take as many as I needed, I only took 4,but told my friends about them and now they want some to. Only use for a back stop. Not easy to pull arrows out of. Not sure how long they'll last. I'm shooting a Mathews LX at 70 lbs, goes in about 8inches.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll have to check out our local Home Depot and Menards. Plus trailer sales lots.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I went to TSC and asked them about the foam blocks. They said that they sent them back to the shipping company.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

What is the original use for these block? What purpose do they perform?


----------



## RedRokker (Feb 7, 2009)

peter94506 said:


> What is the original use for these block? What purpose do they perform?


They put them between the utility trailers as buffers to keep them from damaging themselves and surrounding goods during shipment.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

i've been getting mine from orscheln farm and home heck they have a cargo trailer filled with them here where i live everytime i go in they ask me if i need more....after alot of shots they were out fast i use duct tape to hold mine together put hay bales behind them and they do work good i use them for a back stop for my 3d target for when my lil brother comes over a (just in case)


----------



## RedRokker (Feb 7, 2009)

I found a guy on Craigs list selling old pole barn insulation. It's stiff white foam, 5" thick, in 4x8 sheets for $18 each. I'm going to go pick up 3 or 4 sheets to use them as a backstop only, for when the kids and I miss the block targets. They're light enough for the kids to set up and take down by themselves and can be left outside in the elements.

The other thing I'm looking at on Craigs list is all the Free matresses and other furniture. I have a line on a queensize foam mattress being given away. That can be cut down, and placed back to back to make a nice thick target backer.

I'm also going to start collecting the waste blue foam mats that we use here at work to protect the parts during shipping, and assembly. They just get thrown out. It's good dense closed cell foam and should make good targets or backstops.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

sounds like you got all you need then right on those 5" sheets sounds like they would work the best


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to say thanks to the orginal thread poster.
I stold your idea - which was great and look what I came up with.

I place my blocks going length wise so they were deeper. This target will be for broadhead practice only. For around 20 bucks I have a nice big broadhead target. I made the top so I can ratchet it down to squeeze the blocks tight. Seems to work great, even the blocks in the middle are nice and firm.

I also sewed a cover out of a better grade poly tarp that fits over the entire target so it can sit outside all the time. All in all I'm quite pleased. These blocks won't hold up to tons of broadhead use but they are free and easy to replace in the target so I don't mind. I like the size so I can flling a few broadheads from a longer distance.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## hammertime989 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Target*

Good thing I saw this, I'm going to TSC for fertilizer and now, hopefully some foam blocks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

*Tsc*

My TSC won't give theirs away. They say they send them back to the shipper. Bartlett, Tn.


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

Any place that sells utility trailors or tractors should have them. Lowes or Home Depot might have them?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

I found them to day at TSC. Yesterday they were closed.. They were using them to hold up there trailer tongues.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

take the 2by4s off and put chicken wire on the back?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> I found them to day at TSC. Yesterday they were closed.. They were using them to hold up there trailer tongues.


 Got 3 blocks today.Thats a strart.:wink:

Theres another TSC near me.Going to take a trip there.And see what i can bum.:wink:


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*styrofoam block*

are you guys seeing any flaking of the blocks yet. My concern with building this type of target is the potential mess I might have to clean up.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

easeup said:


> are you guys seeing any flaking of the blocks yet. My concern with building this type of target is the potential mess I might have to clean up.


---------------
I haven't tried one yet. Just have a few blocks. I plan to put a flat covering of 3 " Styrofoam that i have on hand for my facing, and fasten with alumni gutter spikes.Using double headed nail .With a piece of plastic strap attached. To pin my targets to the back stop..

Now i have at this time a back stop,of 3 " Styrofoam pressed flat and shoo th in to the edge of it .With again a flat facing. Now after a period of time one will have small chips.But i just take my shop vack an suck them up.Works for me. :wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I posted a thread about using these blocks quite a few months ago. We used these for a backstop at our archery club. The club collected about 700 of the blocks. We used metal strapping and put them together in 4' X 8' large blocks. Then we used liquid nails and glued them onto a sheet of plywood for backing and to prevent the center blocks from pushing out.

We ended up with a backstop wall 42' X 8' and then stacked the left over loose blocks along the top for another 2' high...for a total wall of 42' X 10' of backstop.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Crusher said:


> I posted a thread about using these blocks quite a few months ago. We used these for a backstop at our archery club. The club collected about 700 of the blocks. We used metal strapping and put them together in 4' X 8' large blocks. Then we used liquid nails and glued them onto a sheet of plywood for backing and to prevent the center blocks from pushing out.
> 
> We ended up with a backstop wall 42' X 8' and then stacked the left over loose blocks along the top for another 2' high...for a total wall of 42' X 10' of backstop.


---------------------

Now i must say. That is one BIG haul ,in finding blocks. :wink:


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

although not as pretty as the first one,

i used steel cable to compress mine,
because i had some laying around ,allthread costs too much LOL

arrows do pull out much easier ,
and it stops them better than when using ratchet straps to hold it together.

i really like the idea of the slots in front to hold some type of sheeting for a face . i hate aiming at a white target.

i may just make a slot for a thin sheet of 3'x3' foam that you can get in the craft section of walmart

looks like ill have to modify mine now LOL

but anyway heres mine ,not pretty but works great!


----------

